# Nightmare RDA build



## KZOR (13/8/20)

Used a set of blue aliens by White Collar Vape Co.
0.15ohm at 90W.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 13


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (13/8/20)

The build, photography, RDA and mod are epic! 

So much of win on this post

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## Gadgetboy (13/8/20)

Hahaha, Was actually waiting to see what went wrong with the build until i realized what "Nightmare" actually meant. 
Awesome photo skills.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 8 | Can relate 2


----------



## vicTor (13/8/20)

awesome !

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## DavyH (13/8/20)

Gadgetboy said:


> Hahaha, Was actually waiting to see what went wrong with the build until i realized what "Nightmare" actually meant.
> Awesome photo skills.



I know, right? I was looking forward to blistered fingers and stripped threads...

Great pics! How many hands did it need to stop those legs shooting out as soon as the screwdriver started turning?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ivc_mixer (13/8/20)

Gadgetboy said:


> Hahaha, Was actually waiting to see what went wrong with the build until i realized what "Nightmare" actually meant.


Me too!!

Reactions: Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## NecroticAngel (13/8/20)

KZOR said:


> Used a set of blue aliens by White Collar Vape Co.
> 0.15ohm at 90W.
> View attachment 204155
> View attachment 204156
> ...


What is that mod?


----------



## TheSubieVaper (13/8/20)

NecroticAngel said:


> What is that mod?


Lost vape drone dna BF 250c


----------

